# Iptables regeln nach reboot weg und noch einiges [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

1.

Hab ein kleines Problem mit IPTables und zwar werden die Regeln bei jedem Neustart ignoriert.

Ich hab mit Guarddog ssh, http, https freigegeben und laut Portscan (Shields up) sind die Ports dann auch offen.

Sobald ich jedoch einen Neustart machen sind die Ports geschlossen!

Wenn ich dann Guarddog neu ausführe oder das Script von Guarddog sind die Ports wieder offen.

Es bringt auch nichts wenn ich /etc/init.d/iptables save ausführe.

```
gentoo ~ # rc-update  -s | grep iptables

            iptables | boot

gentoo ~ #       
```

2.

Desweiteren hab ich das Problem das ich einzelne IP's nicht sperren kann.

Sprich, alle können sich zu Port 22 verbinden (Standardverhalten), will ich jedoch explizit eine IP Sperren z.B. (iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -s 215.45.21.3  -j DROP) hat dies null Wirkung!

Kann jemand helfen?

----------

## tuam

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 1.
> 
> Es bringt auch nichts wenn ich /etc/init.d/iptables save ausführe.

 

/etc/conf.d/iptables ?

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 2.
> 
> Sprich, alle können sich zu Port 22 verbinden (Standardverhalten), will ich jedoch explizit eine IP Sperren z.B. (iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -s 215.45.21.3  -j DROP) hat dies null Wirkung!

 

Weil vorher eine Accept-Regel kommt? Dann versuchs mal mit iptables -I

FF,

Daniel

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *tuam wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   1.
> 
> Es bringt auch nichts wenn ich /etc/init.d/iptables save ausführe. 
> 
> /etc/conf.d/iptables ?
> ...

 

```
gentoo ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/iptables

# /etc/conf.d/iptables

# Location in which iptables initscript will save set rules on

# service shutdown

IPTABLES_SAVE="/var/lib/iptables/rules-save"

# Options to pass to iptables-save and iptables-restore

SAVE_RESTORE_OPTIONS="-c"

# Save state on stopping iptables

SAVE_ON_STOP="yes"

gentoo ~ #     
```

Hab da nix verändert  :Smile: 

----------

## tuam

SAVE_ON_STOP ist nicht immer gut, weil es manchmal zur falschen Zeit den wohl erprobten Regelsatz überschreibt   :Wink:  Versuch's mal mit "NO" und nochmal manuell "/etc/init.d/iptables save"

FF,

Daniel

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *tuam wrote:*   

> SAVE_ON_STOP ist nicht immer gut, weil es manchmal zur falschen Zeit den wohl erprobten Regelsatz überschreibt   Versuch's mal mit "NO" und nochmal manuell "/etc/init.d/iptables save"
> 
> FF,
> 
> Daniel

 

Öhm ja ich glaub das wars oO

Aber wieso zersaut es mit die Regeln wenn sie beim  runterfahren noch mal speichert? oO

Ich veränder ja nix daran.

----------

